# Yellow Spot????



## Randa (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey guys was hoping someone could help me out, a frend of mine at work has two different tanks with african ciclads (shocking spelling i know) and a tank of something else cant remeber but any way she said that both tanks of fish have yellow spots all over them, I've had fish for afew years now, I've seen white spots, red spots and other stuff but I have never seen yellow spots. She asked around at pet shops and appearntly some one said her fish were egg bound... thats why they have yellow spots, sounds wronge too me but I dont know what they are so I was hoping someone see's this and knows what yellow spot means and if its treatable or normal?. The fish dont seen to be in distress but a couple have died.

:fishGreen:


----------



## 7itanium (Feb 4, 2009)

I havent personally heard of yellow spots... especially not because they are carrying eggs

ill leave this one to an expert


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Any chance you can get a good clear picture..... because it might just be ick in an extreme case, but the egg board I never heard of and I think it may have a more common name.


----------



## Randa (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree, I'll hav2 go 2 her house and get a picture of them, thanks 4 the help I'll get back 2 u.:fish5:


----------

